# Help!! Paphiopedilum no name



## neno747 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I have this Paph. nameless ... 
What can it be?






:sob:


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2014)

It is a hybrid. Looks to have a lot of phillipinense in it. If it is a primary hybrid than maybe with praestans. That dorsal looks different. Pretty nice.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 5, 2014)

Paph philippinense x praestans is probably as good a guess as any. That would make it Paph Deena Nicol since praestans is considered glanduliferum for registration. But there are other primaries and more complex crosses that could certainly look similar. You really can't be certain. Not bad for a NoID though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2014)

Might it have some adductum in it?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 5, 2014)

My first impression is also that this is Deena Nicole. Throw in the fact that my Deena Nicole is nearly in bloom at this time of year as well, and it makes me feel that much more confident about my guess.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't see any adductum

Looks like a Deena Nicole


----------



## polyantha (Feb 6, 2014)

There is praestans and phili in it for sure (brown sprinkles in the centre at the beginning of the petals is an indicator for praestans). If you can show us the staminode we could also tell you if there is roth in it too.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a few batches of spiderman x phillipinense around. Which would be (MK x anitum)x phill ipinense. Some look very similar to this. Some had longer petals but a lot have the the darker color of spiderman but the form more similar to phillipinense. Also I do not think they used the robellinii form for the cross.


----------



## neno747 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can be Paphiopedilum Saint Swithin???

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

No.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2014)

I dont think its St Swithin


----------



## Trithor (Feb 9, 2014)

No, I also would not think it is St. Swithin. The sad reality is that unless the seller can give you a list of 'possible plants', it will be near impossible to give it a name with any certainty. It is a lovely NOID, but I am afraid that that is exactly what it is, ... a lovely NOID. (It certainly has philippinense in it, but what else it has will be open to debate, it looks to have at least one other species in its make-up, and perhaps a double dose of phili, but who knows for certain?)


----------

